# meet reggie my newest member of the family



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

great monkey


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

he is 2years old i really wanted a friend for him but he not accept anything apart from the dogs he is silly silly tame


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

he's lovely :flrt:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh My Gosh, that is abolutely gorgeous.

Was it expensive?


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow hes lovely :flrt: I would love one but sadly i dont think they would like my house and dont think i could give one the care it would need.


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re monkey*

NICE MONKEYEEEE! the wife would love one but have always bin put off coz people say you cant handle them and are really hard to look after.Is this true ??????? but anyway what a beauty!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Waits for the kick-off :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hes gourjous but one does wonder what his background is?


----------



## Alkaline (May 2, 2009)

He's beautiful, what a shame he won't accept company though.. any idea why?


----------



## ashers (Jun 3, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Waits for the kick-off :whistling2:


sure there will be someone!


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry have been busy hes not hard to look after at all he wakes up at 730 and tells you he wants breakfast plays all day then at about 4he has his tea then he forks off upto bed on his own tucks himself in thats it for the night he hates white dogs where i have a big problem as i have 2 american bulls he is fine with my yorkie sits and plays whith him i dunno about the other monkeys as i not seen hm with any he was brought up by a 85yr old man who sadly passes god bless him but he put all his time into reggie and he is a amazing monkey loves everyone he will just come sit with you and chatters away unfortunatly i have to also let him go so if anybody knows anyone who would want him pm me for details and price


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Have dropped a pm


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Have dropped a pm


Well be tidy and go pick it up again :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Well be tidy and go pick it up again :whistling2:


 
Haha, I wish I could afford him! hes gourjous, would try and sort out some mates for him too!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Haha, I wish I could afford him! hes gourjous, would try and sort out some mates for him too!



It's your birthday Joe....buy yourself a pressie.:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

If I had the money Sal, i'd have him today! Hes GORGEOUS


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

sure is lol i really dont want him to go but its him or my dogs and i carnt get rid of them


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Does he not get along with them then? If you can't find somewhere I could foster him for you!!!


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

lol he not evil just every now and then he bites on to my big one or the puppy but my mini yorkie is his best friend but if i do struggle which i doubt i will as alot of intrest in him will let you know babe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooh bless him! I bet you've had loads of intrest! If you need him to go somewhere for a bit until you find a new home for him though away from the dogs...: victory:


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

pmsl i will keep that in mind


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Goodies, haha


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gee, wheres all the usuals saying you shouldn't keep a primate singly & you shouldn't keep them indoors??? :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Gee, wheres all the usuals saying you shouldn't keep a primate singly & you shouldn't keep them indoors??? :whistling2:


 
theyre savin that all for you colin :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theyre savin that all for you colin :lol2:


Wouldn't suprise me hun :lol2:


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

i know ya shouldnt keep him alone and i would have had another and tried to get them to get along but i only had him a few weeks and he wouldndt cope with being outside in a cage no matter how big he has been a free monkey since he was born and now he is 2 pos nearly 3 so thats how his life has been and needs to stop so he dont stress he very mardy just like a baby and he been treated like a baby which is crazy i know but he knows his bed time he knows breakfast time he knows dinner time he knows when he gets his fruit and when he gets a treat so it would be very hard as i have said so if you all want to start have i dig just like you always do (just like you did with my snakes who were only 8ft till i proved you all wrong with pics ) then go right a head


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Gee, wheres all the usuals saying you shouldn't keep a primate singly & you shouldn't keep them indoors??? :whistling2:


i was waiting for the monkey clan to arrive, maybe because it didn't say monkey in the title it slipped through the net, 

it doesn't matter what you own, how you keep it, what you feed it, RFUK is always good for a slagging off battle, doesn't come into the equation that nobody has ever met you or spoke to you, they already no your life and think they know everything, its great isn't it, better than eastenders, 

i shouldn't even be a member on here, because i own a hoover and a mop and i'm not scared to use it in my house, and i like the place tidy, wish i could say the same for others.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrsTeegsta said:


> i know ya shouldnt keep him alone and i would have had another and tried to get them to get along but i only had him a few weeks and he wouldndt cope with being outside in a cage no matter how big he has been a free monkey since he was born and now he is 2 pos nearly 3 so thats how his life has been and needs to stop so he dont stress he very mardy just like a baby and he been treated like a baby which is crazy i know but he knows his bed time he knows breakfast time he knows dinner time he knows when he gets his fruit and when he gets a treat so it would be very hard as i have said so if you all want to start have i dig just like you always do (just like you did with my snakes who were only 8ft till i proved you all wrong with pics ) then go right a head


Hi MrsTeegsta, I'm not having a go at you! I keep Common Marmosets myself, a breeding pair. I am just saying that I'm very suprised the usual "Don't Keep Primates Indoors/Don't keep Primates Singly/etc etc etc" voices haven't lunged yet.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> i was waiting for the monkey clan to arrive, maybe because it didn't say monkey in the title it slipped through the net,
> 
> it doesn't matter what you own, how you keep it, what you feed it, RFUK is always good for a slagging off battle, doesn't come into the equation that nobody has ever met you or spoke to you, they already no your life and think they know everything, its great isn't it, better than eastenders,
> 
> i shouldn't even be a member on here, because i own a hoover and a mop and i'm not scared to use it in my house, and i like the place tidy, wish i could say the same for others.


I hear ya bud!


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh, 'reggie' is absoulutely ADORABLE !
Nice monkey thing  , tis' really cute  x


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi MrsTeegsta, I'm not having a go at you! I keep Common Marmosets myself, a breeding pair. I am just saying that I'm very suprised the usual "Don't Keep Primates Indoors/Don't keep Primates Singly/etc etc etc" voices haven't lunged yet.



i know huni but when i 1st joined this site my fella got some much shit so did i about our snakes people saying mu viv was 4ft by just seeing a pic and the snake was 8 ft and its wrong until my partner got on the floor infront lof it to prove them right and not 1 single sorry for all the shit they said i come on here for help advice and to chat about the things i love in live my animal i totaly agree that he should be with others and outside BUT i got him alone and thats just the way reggie is i would love for him to goto a home where there are others just to see him happy and i not let him go to any random joe who dont know a thing about them as i wouldnt let a stranger baby sit my daughters my animal are my family but i have to let him go before he gets hurt by the dog at the min the dog just lets him rip hell out of him but i should imagin he can only take so much i know why he is being like this with the 2 bigger dogs he is in love with my mini yorkie and humps hell out of him grooms him cry's for him and if anyone goes near him reggie gets protevtive and very upset i think its because he needs others to be happy so thought he would take to my lil man 

SO I AM SORRY EVERYONE IF I SOUNDED A LITTLE SHARP BUT I HAD THIS SHIT ALREADY OFF HERE AND WAS JUST READY FOR IT AGAIN SOWWWWWEY XX:flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Know what you mean, the forum is so quick to jump on anyone for anything even if they dont know whats gone off, I love reggie and think he deserves the best so lets hope he finds somehwere great!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

mrsTeegsta said:


> my fella got some much shit so did i about our snakes people saying mu viv was 4ft by just seeing a pic and the snake was 8 ft and its wrong until my partner got on the floor infront lof it to prove them right and not 1 single sorry for all the shit


that sums this place up in one!!!!

people judging others far to quickly..........you must have been sitting there screaming that people were calling you a liar and fuming, and your fella actually lying down on the floor for a picture to prove yourself right is ridiculous, you won't ever meet these people, or speak on the phone, but you have to justify yourself to them before you get hung, drawn and quartered


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

my sisters marmoset lived ALONE and happy and healthy but smelly INDOORS all its life till it sadly died of OLD AGE 3 years ago...
just thought id add that for you : victory:


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

lol i was going APE pmsl soor had to say it yea was horrible but we dont back dwn till we proved our point i dont think anybody should i has so many private messages about the snake crew pmsl saying that these few people had done the same to them and there mate most left the site to join another but i said no chance i not letting someone who could be a total fake or a 11 yr old push me away i will show the childish little boys


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> that sums this place up in one!!!!
> 
> people judging others far to quickly..........you must have been sitting there screaming that people were calling you a liar and fuming, and your fella actually lying down on the floor for a picture to prove yourself right is ridiculous, you won't ever meet these people, or speak on the phone, but you have to justify yourself to them before you get hung, drawn and quartered



Yup you are so right!:2thumb: Thank goodness not everyone is like this, shame the minority spoil it :whip:


----------



## africajohn (Oct 8, 2008)

africa said:


> Yup you are so right!:2thumb: Thank goodness not everyone is like this, shame the minority spoil it :whip:



Totally agree: victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africajohn said:


> Totally agree: victory:


 
You sooo want him John, you know you do!! lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> You sooo want him John, you know you do!! lol




He says no more animals:bash: but we know he doesn't mean it:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrsTeegsta said:


> i know huni but when i 1st joined this site my fella got some much shit so did i about our snakes people saying mu viv was 4ft by just seeing a pic and the snake was 8 ft and its wrong until my partner got on the floor infront lof it to prove them right and not 1 single sorry for all the shit they said i come on here for help advice and to chat about the things i love in live my animal i totaly agree that he should be with others and outside BUT i got him alone and thats just the way reggie is i would love for him to goto a home where there are others just to see him happy and i not let him go to any random joe who dont know a thing about them as i wouldnt let a stranger baby sit my daughters my animal are my family but i have to let him go before he gets hurt by the dog at the min the dog just lets him rip hell out of him but i should imagin he can only take so much i know why he is being like this with the 2 bigger dogs he is in love with my mini yorkie and humps hell out of him grooms him cry's for him and if anyone goes near him reggie gets protevtive and very upset i think its because he needs others to be happy so thought he would take to my lil man
> 
> SO I AM SORRY EVERYONE IF I SOUNDED A LITTLE SHARP BUT I HAD THIS SHIT ALREADY OFF HERE AND WAS JUST READY FOR IT AGAIN SOWWWWWEY XX:flrt::flrt:


Yup, there are so many members who are so quick to jump on others to try to make themselves seem superior or more knowledgable. I have been on the receiving end a few times.

I will put some feelers out for you & Reggie if you want?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yup, there are so many members who are so quick to jump on others to try to make themselves seem superior or more knowledgable. I have been on the receiving end a few times.
> 
> I will put some feelers out for you & Reggie if you want?


Yay Zoo man,find Reggie a new home with a nice Marmie person:flrt: and then Mrs Teegsta will feel better, it's so hard to have to find a new home.


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

it will kill me to let him go as the days go on i see more and more of his personality come out he now has a MASSIVE purple teddy bigger than my daughter and he clings on and goes to sleep with it he comes for a cuddle before he goes to bed and is best friends with my yorkie he's not attacked my other dogs for 2 days now but i think thats because they have got wise to him he really needs a monkey friend but in the house dont think he would manage outdoors he hates the cold lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrsTeegsta said:


> it will kill me to let him go as the days go on i see more and more of his personality come out he now has a MASSIVE purple teddy bigger than my daughter and he clings on and goes to sleep with it he comes for a cuddle before he goes to bed and is best friends with my yorkie he's not attacked my other dogs for 2 days now but i think thats because they have got wise to him he really needs a monkey friend but in the house dont think he would manage outdoors he hates the cold lol


Hi Mrs T, my marmosets live indoors & they are fine. I will ask around my monkey-keeping friends to see if any of them are able to offer Reggie a home.


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

thankyou i am looking for £1100 i payed alot more for him but he is very tame just like having a child he loves everyone and will go to anyone


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

haha aww hes gorgeous! if i had the money i'd snap him up!
best of luck finding him a new home!

Draven


----------

